# I'm am so sick of my 721!



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm so tired of this damn thing not recording my damn shows when both tuners are in use!

Earlier today I had both turners buffering two delayed shows. Later, I come in the room and noticed the 721's red light isn't on (14 minutes after a show should have been recording). Why didn't this damn record my show on the un-viewed second tuner? The 721 expresses this behavior most of the time. When the hell will Dish fix it?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

rathergood said:


> I'm so tired of this damn thing not recording my damn shows when both tuners are in use!
> 
> Earlier today I had both turners buffering two delayed shows. Later, I come in the room and noticed the 721's red light isn't on (14 minutes after a show should have been recording). Why didn't this damn record my show on the un-viewed second tuner? The 721 expresses this behavior most of the time. When the hell will Dish fix it?


I had 2 timers going during the day on the same station and the shows are back to back. It would record my first show and not record the second one. Finally I fixed it by scheduling the second time to start a minute or 2 later, but it makes no sense why this wasn't working right. I don't think the second tuner was even recording anything. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I'm also tired of that screen popping up to tell me about a recording starting and ask me what tuner to use or something. Then the channel I want to watch starts recording but it flips me to the other timer recording and I have to open PIP and SWAP before I can watch what I had it on!!!!!!! This makes me mad when this keeps doing this. If I am alread on one channel that is scheduled to record then it should record the second one on the opposite tuner and not change on me!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine crashed and rebooted tonight about 9:43 for no apparent reason


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had mine since April 2004. I've only had minor problems and I LOVE it.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow, I have had no problems with my unit. Works perfectly so far, no reboots, and hasn't missed a timer.... my 510 OTOH is a piece of work.


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

rathergood said:


> I'm so tired of this damn thing not recording my damn shows when both tuners are in use!
> 
> Earlier today I had both turners buffering two delayed shows. Later, I come in the room and noticed the 721's red light isn't on (14 minutes after a show should have been recording). Why didn't this damn record my show on the un-viewed second tuner? The 721 expresses this behavior most of the time. When the hell will Dish fix it?


And its not going to record your shows with both tuners in use. If you are sitting by your 721 when the timer goes off it will give you a choice of which tuner you want to give up for the timer. But if you dont make a choice the timer wont fire up. Its a feature that I love. I dont want a timer popping up and killing my buffer without me having a choice of what I want to do.


----------



## goughl (Jul 18, 2003)

I have had mine for a year and a half, and for the most part it has been near flawless. (and it was used when I got it)


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Chukee said:


> And its not going to record your shows with both tuners in use. If you are sitting by your 721 when the timer goes off it will give you a choice of which tuner you want to give up for the timer. But if you dont make a choice the timer wont fire up. Its a feature that I love. I dont want a timer popping up and killing my buffer without me having a choice of what I want to do.


I agree....I like this feature. If you don't want to miss a timer then DON'T buffer BOTH the tuners......


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

On Wednesdays, I have both tuners humming all night! I have yet to miss a timer from working. No problems with my 721 timer-wise. That's not to say I don't have some minor issues with it in other respects. The top of the list includes:
Sluggish skip feature while playing back a program with DD5.1 audio
Every night at about 1am est, the unit seems to have too much going on to handle and the video hitches for about 5 minutes no matter what mode or channel I'm on.
The remote's volume control, once set to contol "aux" from the "sat" mode will ONLY control "aux" regardless of what mode you are on. I want the remote to control the TV volume when in the TV mode. How hard is that?

See ya
Tony


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Chukee said:


> And its not going to record your shows with both tuners in use. If you are sitting by your 721 when the timer goes off it will give you a choice of which tuner you want to give up for the timer. But if you dont make a choice the timer wont fire up. Its a feature that I love. I dont want a timer popping up and killing my buffer without me having a choice of what I want to do.


You're assuming that it's a feature. Just last week I had both tuners buffering delayed programming, time for the 2:00 timer, "tuner choice menu" popped up, I didn't selected anything (I was busy), after a minute the pop-up when away and the timer started one min late (Like it's supposed to do.).

When I make a selection after the choice menu pops up, the 721 will only sometimes properly record the program and other times it will show the program as recording but the program isn't really recording. Now how is that a feature?


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

finniganps said:


> I agree....I like this feature. If you don't want to miss a timer then DON'T buffer BOTH the tuners......


Problem Solved :grin:


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Poblem isn't sovled! This is not a feature. It's a bug that Dish has yet to fix. :grin:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

rathergood said:


> Poblem isn't sovled! This is not a feature. It's a bug that Dish has yet to fix. :grin:


THATS NORMAL :grin: Honestly not funny but normal for E


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> THATS NORMAL :grin: Honestly not funny but normal for E


I disagree. I don't think it's a BUG at all. If you want to buffer BOTH tuners, then they're not GOING to fire a timer when the time comes. That's the way it works. It's not a bug. If you buffer BOTH tuners, they're in use and can't be used for recording. How is E* supposed to know that you want the timers to fire instead of the buffering? You choose, either buffer the tuners or use them for firing timers, they can't be used for both at the SAME time. I think your request is unreasonable. If they did what you wanted, someone else would complain that they were buffering and lost the buffer when the timer fired. I mean come on be fair.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

finniganps said:


> I disagree. I don't think it's a BUG at all. If you want to buffer BOTH tuners, then they're not GOING to fire a timer when the time comes. That's the way it works. It's not a bug. If you buffer BOTH tuners, they're in use and can't be used for recording. How is E* supposed to know that you want the timers to fire instead of the buffering? You choose, either buffer the tuners or use them for firing timers, they can't be used for both at the SAME time. I think your request is unreasonable. If they did what you wanted, someone else would complain that they were buffering and lost the buffer when the timer fired. I mean come on be fair.


Tuner 1 is always buffering if the box is powered on.

So assume 2 timers are scheduled to fire, the pop up box says were going to record on both tuners...

But this new buffer both doiesnt ask it just ignores the timer

Default should be fire timer unless instructed otherwise by the pop ups. or it could be a user preferance.

in any case its more unfinished software, thats normal for E


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Tuner 1 is always buffering if the box is powered on.
> 
> So assume 2 timers are scheduled to fire, the pop up box says were going to record on both tuners...
> 
> ...


My assumption on Tuner 1 is that the user hit Pause at some point (not real time). If he didn't the tuner would fire without ANY problem. I've done it many times and NEVER had an issue with that on my 721. It only comes up if I buffer BOTH timers.


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

finniganps said:


> I disagree. I don't think it's a BUG at all. If you want to buffer BOTH tuners, then they're not GOING to fire a timer when the time comes. That's the way it works. It's not a bug. If you buffer BOTH tuners, they're in use and can't be used for recording. How is E* supposed to know that you want the timers to fire instead of the buffering? You choose, either buffer the tuners or use them for firing timers, they can't be used for both at the SAME time. I think your request is unreasonable. If they did what you wanted, someone else would complain that they were buffering and lost the buffer when the timer fired. I mean come on be fair.


You think my request is unreasonable? I think your reading skills need refreshing. IF you would reread what I wrote you would see that the problem I'm complaining about *only happens some of the time*. Which means that it's a bug. If I set a timer then I set a timer for a *reason* (Not because I like setting timers for the hell of it.).

Dish is lucky that some people find bugs to be features.


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

All i can say is that I would be highly pissed if dish did fix this so call bug you are complaining about. If i was watching two shows on delay and I just happened to leave the room and return to find one of my tuners recording a timer that i set earlier I would be ticked off. The bug in my opinion is if the timer is firing up while the two tuners are not in live mode and in use. If this was happening to my 721 I would be complaining. Since its not. You on your own on this one.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 is one of the best receivers I have ever owned from Dish Network and has the fastest EPG of them all (the 921 EPG is probably just as fast) and one of the best interfaces as well.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The 721 is indeed a very nice DVR, in general. However, rathergood has pointed out a legitimate bug. No need to berate him. Sometimes it works as it should, which is to pop up a warning, and then go ahead and record as scheduled if no response is received after a minute or so. Other times it doesn't.

Unless one considers inconsistent behavior to be a standard operating feature, that, my friends, is a fuggin bug. Period.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

rathergood said:


> I'm so tired of this damn thing not recording my damn shows when both tuners are in use!
> 
> Earlier today I had both turners buffering two delayed shows. Later, I come in the room and noticed the 721's red light isn't on (14 minutes after a show should have been recording). Why didn't this damn record my show on the un-viewed second tuner? The 721 expresses this behavior most of the time. When the hell will Dish fix it?


I believe you are having the same problem as I am...

Let's say that you have 2 timers set for 8 PM, but you are watching a delayed live show on one tuner -- the first timer will fire but when the second one goes to fire it will pop up that screen asking you if you want to cancel the timer, use the main to record, etc. When you tell it to use the main to record, NOTHING HAPPENS! Now, if you try to change channels you get the warning that this can only be carried out in live mode, yadda, yadda... So, now you have to Stop the "ghost" timer and then manually switch to the channel you wanted to record in the first place and manually start the recording, or if you aren't in front of the TV you either miss some or all of that second timer's show.

I called Dish today and reported the problem and was told that this was an unknown issue and the rep filed a report on this issue and said they'd wait and see if anyone else reports this.

EVERYONE with this issue needs to call Dish and ***** about it or it will never be fixed -- only thing is, who knows what new bugs we'll get in exchange.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I was so annoyed last night. We had a lot of rain and the satellite signal was going out, so I wanted to watch something recorded. I hit the PVR button to bring up the list and it froze up then rebooted.

So finally it was back on and I chose a recorded show to watch, then the PIP comes up on its owen and says acquiring signal which I DID NOT CARE ABOUT, I wanted to watch my recorded show. The stupid thing froze up again and rebooted. 

It came back on and I watched my recorded show and I guess the signal came back but it was so annoying. I didn't care about the acquring signal and just wanted to see the recorded program!!!!!!!!


----------

